# Which CCO?



## kateisgreat (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay so I live in Ontario and I'm wondering,
which CCO is better? I heard there is one in Niagara Falls, not sure as to it's exact location I'm guessing Niagara Falls, NY but I've heard it's kinda ho hum. Then there's the one in Buffalo and I haven't heard much of it either. For either one I'd have to get a ride across the border so I really need to know which one you would reccomend going to. I know these kind of things usually depend on luck like sometimes CCOs have really good things and other times not so much. 
Also one of my fave ebay sellers purplequeenkatie  is always selling MAC for the starting price of 5 bucks per item, I was just curious to know since she's in Toronto do you think she's going to a CCO? Because it seems like there is kind of an explosion of lustrevision shadows popping up all over Ebay and if they're available at a CCO I'd like to grab some. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Oct 3, 2006)

Please tell me what a CCO is?


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by coachkitten 
A CCO is a Cosmetics Company Outlet for Estee Lauder brands. They have extras, discontinued, and gift with purchase items for sales at a discount. They are pretty fun when you find good things!


----------



## kateisgreat (Jan 15, 2007)

BUMP!
can anyone answer this for me please?
tia!


----------

